# TeamSpeak läuft weiter obwohl es gelöscht wurde



## ElGreco93 (21. September 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe letztens ein Ordner gelöscht indem ein TeamSpeak - Server lief. Das war zwar unbeabsichtigt aber egal - ich installier das dann von neu. Nur was ich komisch finde ist, das der Server immer noch erreichbar ist (nur registrierte Benutzter werden nicht mehr erkannt, ins Webinterface komme ich auch nicht mehr)

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.  Ich denke mal das der Server nur noch vom Arbeitsspeicher aus läuft. 
Ich dachte mir das ich den Prozess kille. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr die Befehle. Kennt die einer oder hat jemand ne bessere Lösung?

Mfg: Philip


----------



## caramba12321 (21. September 2009)

welche Distribution hast du denn?

gib in der Console einfach "ps" ein und dann "kill IdVomProzess".


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. September 2009)

Um das ganze noch etwas zu ergänzen:

Besser wäre wohl 


```
ps -A|grep TeamSpeak
```

womit man auch Prozesse findet, die nicht in der momentanen Nutzeranmeldung oder nem anderen Term gestartet wurden.
killen kannst du wie caramba12321 schon sagte dann mit dem treffenden Befehl


```
kill <pid>
```

kill sendet dann ein SIGTERM an den Prozess das ihn entsprechend auffordert sauber zu beenden. Willst du dem Prozess die Kehle durchschneiden weil sauberes Beenden nicht so wichtig ist kannst du auch -9 als Parameter hinzufügen was dann wirklich ein KILL sendet, dass den Prozess ohne Kompromisse das Licht ausknipst.


----------



## ElGreco93 (24. September 2009)

dankeschön hat geklappt!


----------

